# helix B2 (brax owned)



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

looking for info on this, when it was owned by brax it was 800$ amp now its 200$ ?


the ratings i see are weird too, i hear its something different? im offered one in trade with 8" ID subs for my HUR.4 which im not using and i like the B2 its sleek and small and perfect for my low profile idea.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't you mean HRU.4?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Brax and Helix have the same parent company


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> Brax and Helix have the same parent company


Audiotec Fischer Gmbh

(Rockford Fosgate may be in the mix too)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> Audiotec Fischer Gmbh
> 
> (Rockford Fosgate may be in the mix too)


From my understanding, RF is just their distributor/importer.....like how Rainbow and Arc used to be


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> From my understanding, RF is just their distributor/importer.....like how Rainbow and Arc used to be


This is %100 correct!

Ray, nothing has changed as far as Helix/Brax relationship. As it was pointed out, the parent company is Audiotec Fischer. 

Its a very good amp by the way! I love Helix and Brax is my all time fav #1. brand.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah i still feel dirty for trading an HRU.4 towrds it, granted i got 2 very nice subs that'll work very nicley with the b2 in the trade i still feel dirty :\ that hru.4 was the sexiest amp i have ever owned...next to the zed levithan but i never used it so it doesnt count  dont think i used it idk i might of for like a week lol just to use it. 

yeah, ima run that with some 8" image dynamic IDv3 subs in a ported box. some members helped me come up with a game plan for it  so ima add that to my stock system and see where that leads me...now i'm pretty much just waiting for the wheather to clear up. 

btw rex im finily getting ahold of the guy with the 660 mid range. so ima have that mid range soon


----------

